# Pool Missing



## samip (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a problem that I cannot locate my ZFS pool. (It should be called Storage, but I don't know how to query all HDDs to search for it.)

HDDs:


```
Geom name: ad4
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 312581807
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: ad4s1
   Mediasize: 160041853440 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r5w5e9
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 165
   length: 160041853440
   offset: 32256
   type: freebsd
   index: 1
   end: 312581807
   start: 63
Consumers:
1. Name: ad4
   Mediasize: 160041885696 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r5w5e14

Geom name: ad4s1
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 312581744
first: 0
entries: 8
scheme: BSD
Providers:
1. Name: ad4s1a
   Mediasize: 1073741824 (1.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r1w1e1
   rawtype: 7
   length: 1073741824
   offset: 0
   type: freebsd-ufs
   index: 1
   end: 2097151
   start: 0
2. Name: ad4s1b
   Mediasize: 4294967296 (4.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 1073774080
   Mode: r1w1e0
   rawtype: 1
   length: 4294967296
   offset: 1073741824
   type: freebsd-swap
   index: 2
   end: 10485759
   start: 2097152
3. Name: ad4s1d
   Mediasize: 8031043584 (7.5G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 1073774080
   Mode: r1w1e1
   rawtype: 7
   length: 8031043584
   offset: 5368709120
   type: freebsd-ufs
   index: 4
   end: 26171391
   start: 10485760
4. Name: ad4s1e
   Mediasize: 1073741824 (1.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 514883072
   Mode: r1w1e1
   rawtype: 7
   length: 1073741824
   offset: 13399752704
   type: freebsd-ufs
   index: 5
   end: 28268543
   start: 26171392
5. Name: ad4s1f
   Mediasize: 145568358912 (135G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 1588624896
   Mode: r1w1e1
   rawtype: 7
   length: 145568358912
   offset: 14473494528
   type: freebsd-ufs
   index: 6
   end: 312581744
   start: 28268544
Consumers:
1. Name: ad4s1
   Mediasize: 160041853440 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r5w5e9

Geom name: ad8
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 976773134
first: 34
entries: 128
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: ad8p1
   Mediasize: 2147483648 (2.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 65536
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 59453d42-e349-11e2-9400-001966de3a6d
   rawtype: 516e7cb5-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
   label: (null)
   length: 2147483648
   offset: 65536
   type: freebsd-swap
   index: 1
   end: 4194431
   start: 128
2. Name: ad8p2
   Mediasize: 497960292352 (463G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2147549184
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 595ea084-e349-11e2-9400-001966de3a6d
   rawtype: 516e7cba-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
   label: (null)
   length: 497960292352
   offset: 2147549184
   type: freebsd-zfs
   index: 2
   end: 976773127
   start: 4194432
Consumers:
1. Name: ad8
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (465G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0

Geom name: ad10
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 625142447
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: ad10s1
   Mediasize: 320062095360 (298G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 8225280
   Mode: r1w1e1
   rawtype: 15
   length: 320062095360
   offset: 8225280
   type: !15
   index: 1
   end: 625137344
   start: 16065
Consumers:
1. Name: ad10
   Mediasize: 320072933376 (298G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e2

Geom name: ad10s1
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 625121279
first: 0
entries: 9922560
scheme: EBR
Providers:
1. Name: ad10s5
   Mediasize: 320062063104 (298G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 8257536
   Mode: r1w1e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 7
   length: 320062063104
   offset: 32256
   type: ntfs
   index: 1
   end: 625121279
   start: 0
Consumers:
1. Name: ad10s1
   Mediasize: 320062095360 (298G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 8225280
   Mode: r1w1e1

Geom name: ad11
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 976773134
first: 34
entries: 128
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: ad11p1
   Mediasize: 2147483648 (2.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 65536
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 716928f4-d685-11e2-889d-001966de3a6d
   rawtype: 516e7cb5-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
   label: (null)
   length: 2147483648
   offset: 65536
   type: freebsd-swap
   index: 1
   end: 4194431
   start: 128
2. Name: ad11p2
   Mediasize: 497960295936 (463G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2147549184
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 71784582-d685-11e2-889d-001966de3a6d
   rawtype: 516e7cba-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
   label: (null)
   length: 497960295936
   offset: 2147549184
   type: freebsd-zfs
   index: 2
   end: 976773134
   start: 4194432
Consumers:
1. Name: ad11
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (465G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

My `/etc/fstab` is as follows:

```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad4s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad4s1e             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
/dev/gptid/595ea084-e349-11e2-9400-001966de3a6d         /media/Old      zfs     ro              0       0 <- Wont work.
```

So I'm trying to recover a ZFS pool from 9.1 FreeBSD.

My system now is:

```
FreeBSD domain name sencored 8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE #0 r251259: Mon Jun  3 01:14:28 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

So please give me advice.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jul 23, 2013)

First off, don't mount ZFS via fstab. That could easily create confusion when debugging something like this. Secondly, you may want to check the output of `# zpool list` and `# zpool import`. If that doesn't give any useful information, you may want to run a command like `# gpart show -lp` to get partition labels and `# gpart show -p` to get partition types. You may also want to run `# gpart show -p | grep "freebsd-zfs"` to only display ZFS partitions.


----------



## samip (Jul 23, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> First off, don't mount ZFS via fstab. That could easily create confusion when debugging something like this. Secondly, you may want to check the output of `# zpool list` and `# zpool import`. If that doesn't give any useful information, you may want to run a command like `# gpart show -lp` to get partition labels and `# gpart show -p` to get partition types. You may also want to run `# gpart show -p | grep "freebsd-zfs"` to only display ZFS partitions.



Thanks. The command `zpool import` did it for me. 
Problem Solved. Moderators please mark this thread as solved.


----------

